# Sunday evening kickback



## WellSeasoned (Sep 8, 2013)

You thought chainsaw huh?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice. We went on the Duck boat tour in Boston today, also finished 2 face jugs and am now canning 8 pints of salsa. This is as much relaxing as I get. 
Second one is an attempt at a self portrait

[ATTACH110873[/ATTACH]


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet! They get better every time u post them! Do you sell them at all? You should make some of those tree faces.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 8, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Sweet! They get better every time u post them! Do you sell them at all? You should make some of those tree faces.


Thanks! Yes I do sell some. Next one is a "Green Man" for one of our Hearth pagans.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Sep 8, 2013)

great looking area to relax!...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought "face jug" would be a third of a jug.


----------



## btuser (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope there isn't a head in that pressure cooker.

It's gonna shrink.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice detail on that splitting injury, but where are the stitches?


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 8, 2013)

Hot off the press tonight.  Salvaged cherry box with natural edge lid. 






Trying to wrap my head around how can I get a carved sitting pig out of this cherry crotch burl for the wife's friend in the next few weeks.  It is very dense wood and I can't wait to see the grain pattern underneath.  The chainsaw will be the starter tool to pare it down to rough shape.  The chips will fly and it should be fun. 





Two lids awaiting box carcasses.  Might have to raid the seasoned maple woodpiles for the right match.  I will build the boxes to fit the lids.  This will be a new design, too nice to burn these shorties.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 8, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Thanks! Yes I do sell some. Next one is a "Green Man" for one of our Hearth pagans.


I am so impressed with your face jugs and can't wait to see that Green Man! Not that I'm an expert, as you know, I collect them! I have a few from a local potter was well as A few Meaders and Matt Jones but yours are realistic, they have "emotion" captured, not sure if that makes sense but I don't know how to explain it otherwise!

I will be using my pressure canner for the first time tomorrow, if you hear an explosion, it's just me  I cooked up 20# of ground chicken to make chili, it was on sale at my butcher for .99 a pound, couldn't pass it up.  They sold me their dented #10 cans of crushed tomatoes and kidney beans for $1.99 each too, perfect, cheap eats!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I cooked up 20# of ground chicken to make chili, it was on sale at my butcher for .99 a pound, couldn't pass it up.  They sold me their dented #10 cans of crushed tomatoes and kidney beans for $1.99 each too, perfect, cheap eats!



I am a Texan. I am quite sure that you will go to hell if you make chili with chicken. Not to mention putting beans in it.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's the Lanier Meaders I had to pass on at a bid live, on line auction....sold for $3,500


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I am a Texan. I am quite sure that you will go to hell if you make chili with chicken. Not to mention putting beans in it.


Hell doesn't scare me as much as that pressure canner does 

I would have bought beef, that's how I usually make it, but 80/20 ground beef was $2.99/lb....chicken .99/lb.  I do like kidney beans in my chili but I do use chipotle peppers for a great smoky flavor.  Sorry, I know you Texans are serious about chili, brisket and BBQ but I'm just prepping for the next flippin storm.  Two years in a row near Halloween, 2011 ice storm, 2012 Sandy now power for over 2 weeks. We have a generator and a chest freezer full of food 
thought that we could use more than pickles and kraut in jars ready to eat


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2013)

I laugh about BBQ and chili. Apparently they were both invented at exactly the same moment in at least four states.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 9, 2013)

And can turn reasonably rational men into enraged animals defending their methods to make both


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I am so impressed with your face jugs and can't wait to see that Green Man! Not that I'm an expert, as you know, I collect them! I have a few from a local potter was well as A few Meaders and Matt Jones but yours are realistic, they have "emotion" captured, not sure if that makes sense but I don't know how to explain it otherwise!
> 
> I will be using my pressure canner for the first time tomorrow, if you hear an explosion, it's just me  I cooked up 20# of ground chicken to make chili, it was on sale at my butcher for .99 a pound, couldn't pass it up.  They sold me their dented #10 cans of crushed tomatoes and kidney beans for $1.99 each too, perfect, cheap eats!



Meaders went for traditional, which have a lot of personality, but normally walked a line between cartoonish caricature and spooky folk art. 

I'm definitely trying to hone my skills at realism. Making a self portrait was the first time I ever tried to draw or sculpt an actual real person, rather than just something realistic. The face jug imposes some challenges in proportion, etc, that wouldn't be there in a plain sculpture. There are some crazy ones out there that I follow on facebook- including "The Bloody Jug Band", whose singer makes them and runs a charity involving pottery.

Also- have you seen this? Got great reviews:

http://jugfacethemovie.com/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Hot off the press tonight.  Salvaged cherry box with natural edge lid.
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around how can I get a carved sitting pig out of this cherry crotch burl for the wife's friend in the next few weeks.  It is very dense wood and I can't wait to see the grain pattern underneath.  The chainsaw will be the starter tool to pare it down to rough shape.  The chips will fly and it should be fun.



Post when you have something on that. Good work


----------



## Ashful (Sep 9, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hell doesn't scare me as much as that pressure canner does


Chutney, anyone?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...S-blast-strong-ripped-fridge-door-hinges.html


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 9, 2013)

Joful said:


> Chutney, anyone?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...S-blast-strong-ripped-fridge-door-hinges.html


That didn't help me. I'm canning up that chili and I swear, I'm standing in my livingroom peering into my kitchen as this pressure canner gets up tp pressure, it's totally freaking me out but I'm trying to face my fear (even if I'm standing in the next room)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> That didn't help me. I'm canning up tbat chili and I swear, I'm standing in my livingroom peering into my kitchen as this pressure canner gets up tp pressure, it's totally freaking me out but I'm trying to face my fear (even if I'm standing in the next room)


Is it a weighted canner, or gauge? I always feel like the weighted one is constantly venting, and has a pressure relief valve, so not that big a risk


----------



## Ashful (Sep 9, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> That didn't help me. I'm canning up tbat chili and I swear, I'm standing in my livingroom peering into my kitchen as this pressure canner gets up tp pressure, it's totally freaking me out but I'm trying to face my fear (even if I'm standing in the next room)


Heck... I still leave my shop when charging up my 70 gallon compressor after a full bleed-down.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 9, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Very nice. We went on the Duck boat tour in Boston today, also finished 2 face jugs and am now canning 8 pints of salsa. This is as much relaxing as I get.
> Second one is an attempt at a self portrait
> 
> View attachment 110873
> ...


nice set of jugs, AP.......
Not the ones on your chest, neither...


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I laugh about BBQ and chili. Apparently they were both invented at exactly the same moment in at least four states.



Chili was around in Mexico (that became Texas and AZ) long before the Texans arrived. It was a poor person's stew and likely to be 50% peppers and tomatoes if meat was scarce. It rarely if ever had beef in it. More likely it was venison or antelope if meat was plentiful and probably armadillo or roadrunner if not. Some claim this became a Texas dish due to the prison system where it was served as a common meal. Evidently it was so good that freed prisoners wrote back for the recipe. Then they started canning it. Texas chili went national when Texas set up a San Antonio Chili Stand at the 1893 Columbian Exposition in Chicago.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Chili/ChiliHistory.htm


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2013)

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Chili/ChiliHistory.htm 

"The only thing certain about the origins of chili is that it did not originate in Mexico. Charles Ramsdell, a writer from San Antonio in an article called San Antonio: An Historical and Pictorial Guide, wrote:"

"Chili, as we know it in the U.S., cannot be found in Mexico today except in a few spots which cater to tourists. If chili had come from Mexico, it would still be there. For Mexicans, especially those of Indian ancestry, do not change their culinary customs from one generation, or even from one century, to another."

"If there is any doubt about what the Mexicans think about chili, the Diccionario de Mejicanismos, published in 1959, defines chili con carne as (roughly translated):"

“detestable food passing itself off as Mexican, sold in the U.S. from Texas to New York.”


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Written by a Texan in 1926 and the world revolves around Texas of course.   Personally I don't like the taste of ground beef or hamburger, so I have always made chilli sans beef. Heresy I'm sure and yes, it has beans in it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2013)

begreen said:


> the world revolves around Texas of course.



You say that like it is a bad thing.


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL. I should be more Texan. My great, great grandfather on my father's mother's side was one of the founding characters of El Paso. He eventually married the founder's daughter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2013)

"Son, when you first meet somebody don't ask if they are a Texan. If they are they will tell you. If they aren't there isn't any need to embarrass them."


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 9, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Is it a weighted canner, or gauge? I always feel like the weighted one is constantly venting, and has a pressure relief valve, so not that big a risk


It's a weighted one.  Since I have a glass top stove, my choices were limited as the bigger the get the heavier they get.  This is a cheapo Presto 16 qt my hubby bought for me last year on clearance at Walmart. It has been sitting in my kitchen taunting me so I figured, really, is it any more dangerous than my beloved chainsaw? 
What I DIDN'T expect is the time it takes to get to pressure, about 30 minutes plus the decompression time, about an hour. Add that to the 90 minute canning time and I'm still processing my last batch of 7 qt jars, 21 total, at 9pm. It was an all day event and I now respect my pressure canner and know that as long as I pay attention to what I'm doing it won't blow up in my face. The butcher called me today, 40# boxes of chicken thighs, $30, may have to can some chicken now too


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> You say that like it is a bad thing.


I have 2 sites I manage in Texas, on in Dallas and one is nearby in Lewisville. I try to plan my trips there during the state fair as that is always a blast.

The site manager is as "Texas" as you can get, born and raised for many generations, proud to be a Texan, picture Sam Elliott looking guy wearing cowboy boots and hat.

When "out of towners" come to visit he makes sure to take them around to the customer correspondence center, usually a quiet bunch of folks in cubicles answering emails and mail inquiries from customers.  I wish I had video taped it but you'll have to imagine it.... We walk in, he starts LOUDLY singing "The stars at night - are big and bright...." and EVERYONE at least 50 people in unison literally stand up, clap 3 times and shouts back "Deep in the heart of Texas" and laugh as they sit back down.

I've seen a lot of proud people across this country but there ain't nothing like Texas


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL That is so Texas. OK place to visit, but living there for 2 years was plenty for me. Outside of Austin, I like west Texas better, east not so much. But that was 40 years ago and another lifetime.


----------

